# Reverence vs. Space Designer vs. Altiverb



## theheresy (Jan 19, 2010)

hi all I'm considering upgrading to cubase 5 but don't know if I should upgrade to studio or full which will depend on whether I feel I can use Reverence or not...

Can ya'll compare these reverbs? Does reverence compete or match up with space designer?

Does anyone actually prefer Reverence over Altiverb in orchestral mockups?

Can someone post an orchestral piece that they did exclusively with Reverence please?
Thanks o-[][]-o


----------



## zareone (Jan 19, 2010)

Is Reverence the now called ADVerb by AudioDamage?
EDIT: OK, it IS. They clearly state it in the product page.

http://www.audiodamage.com/effects/product.php?pid=AD012 (http://www.audiodamage.com/effects/prod ... ?pid=AD012)

I haven't tried it, nor any of the reverbs you're listing. But I like a lot Audio Damage EOS reverb, and D16 Studio Toraverb, for affordable algorithmic reverbs.

For covolution, I have been using SIR2, but recently I've switched to Liquidsonics Reverberate. It has full support for true stereo IR's, and has a lot of controls.

http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate.htm

They offer a free version (Reverberate LE), in native and CUDA (GPU powered) versions. Give it a try!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 19, 2010)

Reverence is not the AudioDamage plug, it's a Steinberg/Yamaha thing. However, it _is_ the reason that AudioDamage renamed ADverb. 

I'm a C5 user, and my experience with Reverence is that while it sounds great, it's extremely inefficient. It's a CPU hog and it also introduces an unacceptable amount of latency for real time use. It's most useful for applying during a final mix, as opposed to, say, working with an orchestral template in real time.

I'd say that, given that Reverence is a pack-in thing with Cubase 5, it's a good-sounding convo verb and a nice value add, but Altiverb is head and shoulders above it in terms of efficiency and overall usability. There's just no comparison. If there's a chance you might buy Altiverb, I would definitely save the money and go with Cubase Studio.


----------

